# How to deal with cheated wife to the rest of my life ?? please advice



## shadz (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

i have been thinking to write my story lots of times , and the only thing was making me thinking twice was the fraid of not seeing any response , and then i found out that just writing it will make me feel better even i didn't get any support from anyone. 

it's been long story and i will try to make it short , me and my wife been married since 4+ years now , sure there was ups and downs as every couple , not major ones , we had a duaghter 2+ years old , we living in United arab emirates , last may we have decided that my wife need to take a break , take our daughter and visit family in the state and suppose to come back in begining of July , they went and after like 2 weeks from that she start talking about not coming back and not sure about us anymore , i have tried to save everything by asking her to come back with daughter i would rent a house get them a car and even a maid and monthly payment just to come back and think together about what shall we do , she refuses all that , i could manage to leave to the state end of july to try to have them back , it took her 4 days only to ask me to leave them . and i did . 
after coming back alone there was one trillion unanswered questions in my mind , all starts with why ?? and all end with !!! after spending couple months moving to a new house , sattle and get over some of the troubles , i found it ..... there was a guy !!
he use to be her X boy friend , and she always say he is just a friend , but i found out the truth , she was living at his house !!! pretending she is sitting his daughter from his X wife !! and sure my daughter was with her at that strange mans house !! i alos knew he broke his X wife arm before in some fight with her . 
for some reason , my wife decided to come back to united arab emirates for a vist and to try to find out work and she did , so our daughter can stay between us , we still married , and everytime i see her i become in very bad mood , inside anger , and in the same time i feel bad for her for what she did , but what i care about is our daughter , although we are facing divorce and we going to have it sooner or later , i still have no answers for very important questions such as why me ? why she is not showing any regret or sorry ? why she don't wanna talk about it ? and after all why she is still talking to him forgod sack !! she know i knew and she said it was a mistake , but before couple days i saw a msg from him saying i miss you !!! 
like how can i deal with it , even if we divorce i have to deal with this women for the rest of my life !!! i know i will never accept taking my daughter from her which she did already , but i can't help this anger feeling inside of me everytime i see her , although am trying to focus on our daughter future and try to help her mother ( just bought her a car ) for example , but dose time will make me forget her sin ??! or even forgive ?!! i know i have to stop being nice with her cuz i feel she is using me , but it's hard after all this years and after what i gave to her to understand why she did it !! she was never giving me what i need and i never thought about going out side !! am sorry it's long , but i guess not finding an answers is killing me and i don't want to effect my daughter life cuz she is the best thing ever happened to me. 
please advice . :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your pain, Shadz. If I had to venture a guess, I would say your wife hasn't shown any remorse because she hasn't lost anything. She just did what she wanted, and there were never any consequences to her actions. 

Are you planning to divorce or are you planning to try and work it out??? I do think you should mull around the men's clubhouse, they have several threads about these things, and advice for you to stand up for yourself.


----------



## shadz (Aug 18, 2010)

DawnD said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your pain, Shadz. If I had to venture a guess, I would say your wife hasn't shown any remorse because she hasn't lost anything. She just did what she wanted, and there were never any consequences to her actions.
> 
> Are you planning to divorce or are you planning to try and work it out??? I do think you should mull around the men's clubhouse, they have several threads about these things, and advice for you to stand up for yourself.


hey , thanks for your post . 
i knew now divorce is coming sooner or later becuase simply i can't trust her anymore as a wife , i can't love her anymore and sorry some women will think this is hursh but i really beleive i deserve a much better person . 

the only thing now stoping us from divorce is that she have applied to me for US immigration !! she said she want me to have the US passport which i never care about and still , i also want to reach an agreement with her about our daughter place of living which will be always around me . 

i have also went to court here and banned our daugher from travel in case she think to do it again and run away to the state , i have no problem of her taking her to vacation to the state but i need to be sure she will have her back which is hard , fool me once shame on you , fool me twice shame on me 

the question how to get over anger everytime i see her !!?? and the problem that i wish i can take her totally out of my life , but since we have a daughter then this will stick up to my face !! anyway had the same issue please !!!


----------

